
PayTango - jwallaceparker
https://www.paytango.com/
======
8ig8
No affiliation, except long-time customer, but I always pimp FreshBooks
whenever invoicing comes up. They've been around a while and have a solid
product.

[http://freshbooks.com](http://freshbooks.com)

Do yourself a favor and check them out if you're shopping for this type of
service.

~~~
gk1
My main thought when looking over PayTango was "Is there any reason I would
want to switch to this from Freshbooks?" From what I can see, the answer is
"no."

------
conorh
2-3% of the invoice value seems high to me. They aren't providing any
additional value for larger invoices, so why should they receive a percentage
of the total?

~~~
wudf
I had the same thought. Anyone know how it compares to competing invoice
solutions?

~~~
stevenleeg
I use Harvest for my invoicing needs and it's the same thing.

2.9% is a pretty standard credit card processing fee. You'll find that it's
the same price if you tried to do your own payment processing via stripe or
paypal.

~~~
BallinBige
its simply Stripe plus Invoicing = same fee

------
joshpadnick
I'm always struck by how none of these services ever integrate with classic
old QuickBooks. Since that's the dominant accounting system for the same
target market this is serving, does anyone know why that integration isn't
more ubiquitous?

Overall neat concept, but I really hate the idea of paying them 3% of my
entire revenue just for sending invoices. I suppose that's about what credit
cards charge, but if the customer pays check/cash, I hate to throw my 3% just
toward sending an invoice.

~~~
DianaMackie
Hi Josh, I was able to find a few that do integrate by going to Intuit's App
center (Intuit makes QuickBooks). As n FYI, by far my favorite & the most
affordable is Funding Gate's Receivables Manager. If you're a mic biz (less
than 10 clients/invoices) you can use the software for free (awesome!). Here's
their Intuit review
[http://appcenter.intuit.com/fundinggates](http://appcenter.intuit.com/fundinggates)

As a more general answer to your posed question, always check the parent
company's site-- most companies _are_ pushing upgrades, integrations, and
overall partnerships with their original software. Branding/Co Branding new
apps and software is also a new "big thing".

------
DianaMackie
Good, cheap alternative for small businesses is Funding Gates' Receivables
Manager. Helps you efficiently and successfully track down those past due
bills, and just in general, helps you stay organized when it comes to invoices
and AR. Their style is to keep you more involved, as most small businesses are
built on strong, personal relationships no? \- From a girl with many, many
small business owners in her family

------
conradfr
It seems similar to Curdbee (now Hiveage) that I have been using for my (side)
freelance work for some time now.

~~~
Silhouette
I guess this is just a template site to get them started, as it only has a
basic summary of what they do so far and nothing about whatever their USP is.
Obviously there are plenty of invoicing and payment collection services out
there already, so hopefully they'll add some more details about what makes
them special at some point.

~~~
marcomassaro
I disagree completely. Their USP is clear - they are an accounts receivable
team for getting paid on time. Freshbooks, Hiveage and most of the others just
let you send invoices online - they don't interact with your clients. These
guys handle all of the A/R by making phone calls, sending reminders,
followups, cashing checks etc.

Very similar to [http://zencash.com](http://zencash.com) who spell it out a
bit better, but definitely solving a real problem that a lot of companies
face.

~~~
conradfr
I guess you are right and I looked too superficially at what they do.

------
MaxScheiber
Does this have any relation to the PennApps fall 2012 hack of the same name?

~~~
minimaxir
The app demoed at PennApps, and then Carnegie Mellon University adopted the
tech (biometric payments) for some of their on-campus restaurants. And then,
Y-Combinator.

------
BallinBige
HealPay has been doing this for a long time.

Its called BillerApp, theyve just never marketed it

[http://labs.healpay.com](http://labs.healpay.com)

------
minimaxir
NB: This was a YC W13 startup, after pivoting from payments.

------
somethingnew
Reminds me of Square Invoices
[https://squareup.com/invoices](https://squareup.com/invoices)

------
keehun
Is it just me or is the website text in some Serif font? I have AdBlock Plus
and EFF's Privacy Badger enabled on Firefox.

~~~
DanBC
from the CSS

    
    
        font: 100% "museo-sans" sans-serif;

~~~
keehun
Interesting. I see Times New Roman even after I disable ABP and Privacy
Badger.

------
tonydiv
Didn't this company used to sell some biometric payment system?

~~~
minimaxir
Yep.

[http://techcrunch.com/2013/03/25/paytango/](http://techcrunch.com/2013/03/25/paytango/)

